# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wiertz (Bunde)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wiertz

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wiertz-Bunde BV, Bunde

Adres: Spoorstraat 33, Bunde


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wiertz*

----------

